# pill bugs/rolly poly's and the like...



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

Anyone know what they eat? I'm planning on collecting a few today, I want to try to culture them. I'm thinking of keeping them in a similiar manner as springtails (must say springtails seem easier to culture than ff's, can't really understand why they always seem more expensive). 

-Tad


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

*food*

rotten wood supplemented wqith engevita nutritional yeast flakes


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

aren't these bad for the frogs due to their exoskeletons? I read that its hard for the frogs to digest which is the same with mealworms. I sometimes gather them when i see them because i heard they can help clean the viv if they survive long enough to do anything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Any news on this topic?
Regards,


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

*pill bugs*

pill bugs are actually millipedes and arent good for feeding. i believe there is a soft bodied white tropical species of woodlouse. there is a guy in the uk called tim mayer who sells them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Adult pills are just too big and hard for DF consumption, but the baby pills are nice little soft, fat, and white color treats for even the smallest froglets. The adult pills do a great job of cleaning up too. So, you should be fine throwing a handful into your tank.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

*Armadillidum vulgare - Pill Bugs/Roly Poly*

Armadillidum vulgare (the common pill bug) is not a millipede at all, but rather a terrestrial isopod. Pill Bugs make great terrarium janitors and their juveniles are soft bodied and readily consumed by my darts. I've been keeping these in frog terrariums for over a year with no problems.

Check out http://www.flyculture.com/isopods.htm for more info.

Trichorhina tomentosa - the Dwarf White Woodlice is closely related to A. vulgare and remains soft bodied as adults. These are great little feeders and will be available from us (and some other suppliers) very soon. 

But, speaking of millipedes, we are working with two tiny species that look like promising terrarium additions...

Derek


----------

